
Binge Watch Your Net Video Faster - WheelsAtLarge
http://www.brit.co/this-neat-trick-will-let-you-binge-watch-your-shows-faster/
======
WheelsAtLarge
You'll need to use Chrome and disable flash @ chrome://plugins. Works great.

